# My collection thus far!



## OneWednesday (Jan 6, 2007)

Ahoy! I've only been buying MAC now for oh...about a month? And this is what I've collected so far *proud* 

- Select SPF foundation (NW20)
- #1 Lashes
- Dress Set (Cool pigments containing Dark Soul, Naval Blue, Violet, Pinked Mauve and Frozen White)
- Fluidline in Rich Ground
- Nocturnelle E/S
- Humid E/S
- Faux lipstick

I really had no idea what I was buying when I chose the colours but I think I've actually done really well and the colours look amazing on my pale skin/blue eyes. I think by this time next year this list will be MUCH longer


----------



## AprilBomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Sounds like you are off to an awesome start!  Congrats!


----------



## SHARKIA (Jan 9, 2007)

NICE YOU ARE ON YOU WAY
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  TO A WONDERFUL COLLECTION


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 30, 2007)

That's a great start.  I love #1 lashes!


----------



## eowyn797 (Jan 31, 2007)

awesome. i love nocturnelle and those pigment sets are just the perfect amount.


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 14, 2007)

very nice start i agree it must pop ur blue eyes out!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

